# Dart Frog Droppings!



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Dart Frog Dung!

I am still utterly amazed with the shear SIZE of the droppings my Dart Frogs leave... 
I did a size for size comparison. It would be like me dropping a 2.5' X .9' OR 30in x 9in
piece of poo. To put this in perspective it would be like dropping off a shoebox everytime 
your bowels decided to have a movement. 

INSANITY!!! I'M LEARNING SOOOOO MUCH ABOUT FROGS I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!! 

Here is a picture of the latest Dart Doo I found in my Vivarium!!!


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

lol thats hilarious never thought about it that way


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice pic!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Geckoguy said:


> lol thats hilarious never thought about it that way


I know isn't that just amazing!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that Mr Hanky?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Nothing like s..t talk to make me smile, strange I thought I was mature at 40 something.

Actually I remember being amazed at the size of poop from the woodhouse toads that live in my backyard. All roach parts in it...(yep I looked) VERY good toads.

Sally


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

I have big droppings all on the glass of the tank.
Kinda weird that the frog have such big turds and they use the glass as Their toilet


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Whats really just crazy is how MUCH they poop... It would be like me pooping 4 or 5 shoeboxes a day...


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> Is that Mr Hanky?


I think it's one of Mr. Hanky's children.


----------



## smilexelectric (Mar 14, 2009)

i hate watching them poop. looks weird.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Bwahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Best thread on DB yet, I think I've come close to some shoebox sized doodoos after massive buffets. Ill snap a pic next time.....


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

we took a pic of one of those once in a college dorm bathroom......ahhhh, good times!


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wonder what if we made a little brown bag and put the PDF poop inside. Light it lol. It would be miniature.

Good times lol...


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Or better yet, collect the pooh until you can fill up a regular sized bag, then light it, hahaha. 


Steve25 said:


> I wonder what if we made a little brown bag and put the PDF poop inside. Light it lol. It would be miniature.
> 
> Good times lol...


----------

